# creosote



## suity (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey guys. Just had a huge rabbit hutch and run custom made for me, really pleased with it but it absolutely stinks of creosote. Not sure if that is what was used - I assumed the builder would have used something safe as he builds these for a living, but it definitely smells like creosote to me.

If that is what was used, will it be safe once the fumes die down? Anyone any experience or advice with creosote in rabbit hutches?

Cheers


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

Creosote is toxic, and rabbits will chew - our local RSPCA refused to rehome to a family that had their hutch/run coated with it.

I would reject it as it is not fit for purpose, sadly.

Painting over it won't help it if really is creosote.

Perhaps go back and find out exactly what it was coated with.

Sorry.


----------



## suity (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks very much for the reply  I called the guy and it was actually creocote that was used, not creosote - does that change things? I have read people use it in hen houses.

Thankfully it is a very well built run and the rabbits have no direct access to any part of the wood to chew - I am only worried about the fumes or possibly leaching chemicals into the immediate environment.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

According to the safety data sheet (have a Google, the PDF is easy to find) its toxic when wet, when perfectly safe when dry, usually after 48 hours.

It also smells very strong in the hot weather.

Personally, i would avoid it. The smell alone could be extremely unpleasant for buns.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Cuprinol is fine to uses on hutches doesn't smell once dry


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2014)

I agree with Summersky, I wouldn't use it just to be safe


----------

